# Coconut Milk Soap



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2010)

I thought this experiment turned out very well (except for the color - dark brown). At first, I wasn’t too sure about it because I love bubbles. But after using it several times, I decided the creamy (slightly foamy) lather is very nice so I thought I’d post in case anyone might be interested in trying it. 

I used coconut milk for the liquid. I usually add 1 T sugar ppo to my batches but I don’t remember if I added some or not for this batch. I may not have added any because I remember thinking that the coconut milk would have some sugar in it. 

30% Coconut oil
25% Olive oil 
15% Apricot Kernel oil
15% Palm oil
10% Castor oil
5% Mango butter


----------



## tespring (Jul 19, 2010)

Hazel, have you ever had any problems with the sugar caramelizing when you add the lye or is that the way it is supposed to look?  I think that is what happened when I made my carrot cake soap and why it turned a bright orange/tomato blood color.  
Thanks for the recipe!  looks great!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, the sugar carmelized (euphemism for "I burnt the milk") on my first batch.    The milk turned an orangy color. Now I've learned to mix the lye in water and then add the coconut milk at trace.

Thanks for the compliment on the recipe. I was trying for a very moisturizing bar but with lots of bubbles. (I love bubbles!   ) I've made a second batch of this and didn't burn the milk. It's going to be sooo hard waiting to use this soap.  :cry:


----------



## dubnica (Oct 9, 2010)

so Hazel, how is the soap?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 9, 2010)

I forgot I posted this recipe. Thanks for asking!   

I got out my last bar and cut a little piece off of it to see how it's aging. The lather is fantastic but the soap is a bit drying. Although, it might be fine for someone who doesn't have dry skin.

Some other observations - 

The lather isn't brown anymore. It's a lovely white.

I saw bits of creamy white in the soap. I'm guessing but this may be mango butter.

I can still smell a bit of vanilla but I've noticed another off scent. I think one of my oils went rancid. I'm sure it's the AKO since it was the oldest oil and I used quite a bit of it. After washing my hands, the soap still left a pleasant scent so I'll toss this bar in the shower to get it used up.

Next time I make this batch, I'm going to reduce the amount of coconut and AKO and up the percentage of olive. I might even eliminate AKO and use a different oil. I'll have to think about it.


----------

